# guitar fetish parts?



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

what are the quality of guitar fetish parts like? Im planning on buying some pups for my yamaha RGX, as well as gold hardware for my burst strat.


----------



## vanhannam (Apr 26, 2009)

I've heard some good things about GF! I too was looking into them for my Van Halen copy and my tele/theremin( their VEH humbucker and their p90's in particular)
I might take the risk very soon though.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I've bought thier pickups, bridges, mod kits, on-board amps. Definatly better that your run of the mill chinese stuff, but not as good as genuine USA OEM parts or high end pickups......IMHO anyway. Price is right. Call them best of the imports?


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

ok,

if thats the case then I will put my money to them for some locking tuners, and some gold hardware. I was looking at building a complete guitar from their parts, but the body is too light compared to a real tele and strat body, so I will use other peices for the body and neck.

it will run me more money but I will be more pleased with the results.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> I've bought thier pickups, bridges, mod kits, on-board amps. Definatly better that your run of the mill chinese stuff, but not as good as genuine USA OEM parts or high end pickups......IMHO anyway. Price is right. Call them best of the imports?


I agree with that assessement. Some of the brand name stuff they carry (eg they do carry a few different lines of tuners) are quite good as well. But ya, the general hardware is slightly above what would come on an budget import guitars.

When it comes to the pickups, people's opinions vary. I personally love the ones I have used. They might not be up to some of the other manufacturers quality wise, but I love the tone and I have never had an issue any of them. The set in my Tele has been there for 3 years now. I have used their Dream 180 and Liverpools in the past and liked them a lot as well.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

The old saying is that quality does not cost, it pays. Yesterday, I needed 4 sets of vintage tuners. GuitarFetish sells the Wilkinson tuners for $26.95, with shipping of $20.00. Warmoth sells the Gotoh tuners for $30.00, with shipping of $15.00.(all prices U.S.D.) So for about $7.00 more U.S., I got 4 sets of tuners which I consider to be of much higher quality.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

nice one rhh7 .that's how to do it .always check how much you can get the best stuff for, i agree .but gfs hardware is from Korea same as the bezdez stuff which is a better price & in Canada cheaper shipping as well
http://stores.shop.ebay.ca/bezdez__W0QQ_armrsZ1
as for the pickups gfs are pretty good sounding stuff for the price


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

+1 for bezdez. gfs charges so much for shipping that even americans buy from bezdez


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Overt1 said:


> +1 for bezdez. gfs charges so much for shipping that even americans buy from bezdez


I just wish Bezdez would supply some more information on what they are selling. I don't require the over the top descriptions that GFS comes up with, but something a little more than what Bezdez supplies would be nice. Some of their stuff is brand name, so in that case it doesn't matter. But I'd like to know more about the pickups etc., which they provide practically no information for.

I am pretty sure Bezdez's stuff is the same stuff GFS sells though. And I am pretty sure a lot of their pickups are Artecs. The FIltertron copies they carry definitely look like Artec. A lot of people think GFS pickups are mostly rebranded Artec. If that is the case, a lot of the pickups Bezdez sells could be as good as the GFS stuff.


----------

